# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Tạo file upload với VB.NET

## duannd

*Upload file là một tính năng phổ biến thường được người dùng sử dụng để upload tài liệu lên các ứng dụng dựa trên máy chủ. Đây là phần tất yếu trong nhiều ứng dụng từ cơ bản đến phức tạp hơn.* Trong bài này, tôi sẽ hướng dẫn một cách đơn giản để thêm tính năng Upload File vào các ứng dụng ASP.NET và được tạo trong VB.NET. Thông qua mã ví dụ trong VB.NET của tài liệu này, bạn có thể tạo một hàm tương tự với C# (nếu đó là ngôn ngữ mà bạn thường dùng) bằng cách thay đổi một chút trong code. 

Tùy thuộc vào các ứng dụng khác nhau mà người dùng sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn khác nhau trên website. Một số hệ thống như hệ thống quản lý tài liệu, hệ thống quản lý nội dung, hệ thống quản lý yêu cầu… sẽ cho phép người dùng upload các tài liệu khác nhau. 

Trong ví dụ của bài này, bạn sẽ phải tạo một ứng dụng web ASP.NET đơn giản để cho phép upload một file lên máy chủ.

Mở Visual Studio.Net và tạo một Project mới với các thiết lập sau:

 *Project Type*: Visual C# Projects *Templates*: ASP.NET Web Application *Location*: http://localhost/FileUpload
Trên web form: 

1. Kích vào Toolbox, chọn phần HTML, tìm đến phần điều khiển File Field và kéo thả nó lên trên form. 

2. Kích chuột phải lên phần điều khiển và thiết lập "Run as Server Control". 

3. Thay đổi thuộc tính Name của điều khiển thành “File1”. 

4. Lại vào Toolbox, chọn phần Web Forms, tìm một Button, và kéo thả nó lên trên form. 

5. Thiết lập thuộc tính Text thành “Upload” và ID thành "cmdUpload". 

Màn hình sẽ hiển thị như sau:
​ Thêm đoạn mã sau vào phần định nghĩa form của file .aspx:


```
 encType="multipart/form-data"
```

Và kết quả là toàn bộ thẻ form sẽ như sau:


```
          method="post"
      encType="multipart/form-data"
      runat="server"> 
```

 Thêm đoạn mã sau vào phần mô tả của file .vb:


```
 Dim sFileDir As String = "C:\" 
Dim lMaxFileSize Long = 4096
```

Hãy nhớ rằng giá trị trên sẽ có thể được chỉnh sửa tùy thuộc vào ứng dụng bạn dùng. Bạn cũng có thể tạo cho chúng động và ứng dụng sẽ đọc các giá trị này từ một cơ sở dữ liệu hoặc từ một file XML. 

Thêm đoạn mã sau vào phần trên cùng của trang .vb:


```

```



```
 Imports System.IO
```

Thêm vào trang mã .vb thủ tục sau:


```
 Private Sub DeleteFile(ByVal strFileName As String)
    If strFileName.Trim().Length > 0 Then
    Dim fi As New FileInfo(strFileName)
    If (fi.Exists) Then    'if file exists, delete it
    fi.Delete()
    End If
    End If
    End Sub
```

Thêm đoạn mã sau vào file .vb:


```
 Private Sub cmdUpload_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, _
    ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles cmdUpload.Click
    'check that the file has been selected and it's a valid file
    If (Not File1.PostedFile Is Nothing) _
    And (File1.PostedFile.ContentLength > 0) Then
    'determine file name
    Dim sFileName As String = _
    System.IO.Path.GetFileName(File1.PostedFile.FileName)
    Try
    If File1.PostedFile.ContentLength <= lMaxFileSize Then
    'save file on disk
    File1.PostedFile.SaveAs(sFileDir + sFileName)
    lblMessage.Visible = True
    lblMessage.Text = "File: " + sFileDir + sFileName + _
    " Uploaded Successfully"
    Else    'reject file
    lblMessage.Visible = True
    lblMessage.Text = "File Size if Over the Limit of " + _
    lMaxFileSize
    End If
    Catch exc As Exception    'in case of an error
    lblMessage.Visible = True
    lblMessage.Text = "An Error Occured. Please Try Again!"
    DeleteFile(sFileDir + sFileName)
    End Try
    Else
    lblMessage.Visible = True
    lblMessage.Text = "Nothing to upload. Please Try Again!"
    End If
    End Sub
```

Nhấn F5 để biên dịch và chạy project. Màn hình giao diện sẽ như sau:
​ Kích vào Browse và chọn một file để upload. Màn hình giao diện như sau: 
​ Kích vào Upload. Bạn sẽ nhận được một thông báo hiển thị ở phía trên: 
​ Bạn nên kiểm tra lại xem file đã copy tới thư mục được định nghĩa trong mã code hay chưa. 

*Cách làm việc* 

Giá trị _sFileDir_ và _lMaxFileSize_ được viết mã cố định ở phía trên thay vì có thể được gọi từ cơ sở dữ liệu hoặc file cấu hình XML. _sFileDir_ chỉ định rõ vị trí trên máy chủ để file upload có thể được lưu vào. _lMaxFileSize_ chỉ định dung lượng file tối đa cho việc upload. 

Thủ tục _DeleteFile_ được sử dụng để xóa file đã được copy lên máy chủ. Như một phần của quá trình cleanup thông thường, sau khi file upload đã xác định được vị trí, file sẽ được đưa vào cơ sở dữ liệu hoặc vào vị trí nào đó trên máy chủ tùy thuộc vào các nhu cầu của ứng dụng. Trong ví dụ này, không nên copy file tới vị trí khác bởi vì bạn không thể gọi thủ tục này trừ khi có lỗi xuất hiện và cần chuyển file đó đi. _DeleteFile_ có thể được gọi sau khi file đã được chuyển tới cơ sở dữ liệu hoặc tới vị trí khác nhằm dọn đi một cách có chủ đích các file dư thừa. Nó chấp nhận một tên đầy đủ (tên thư mục và tên file) như một đối số và cần xác minh lại rằng file đó đang thực sự tồn tại và độ dài của đối số là lớn hơn 0. Sau đó, nó sẽ thử xóa file bằng sử dụng đối tượng _FileInfo_. 

Khi người dùng kích vào _cmdUpload_, trước tiên bạn phải kiểm tra xem file đã tồn tại chưa. Nếu file đã tồn tại, bạn quyết định tên file mà không cần thư mục (thuộc tính File1.PostedFile.FileName lưu trữ vị trí và tên của file trên máy khách) bằng sử dụng System.IO.Path.GetFileName. Sau đó bạn sẽ phải xác minh rằng dung lượng của file không lớn hơn dung lượng lớn nhất được cho phép. Sau đó, bạn lưu file đó vào vị trí được chỉ định trước trên máy chủ bằng phương thức File1.PostedFile.SaveAs và ngẫu nhiên đặt thư mục và tên file lên nó. Khi file được lưu lại, bạn hãy đưa ra thông báo xác nhận với người dùng rằng file đã được upload thành công. Nếu có một lỗi xuất hiện, bạn phải xóa file và hiển thị một thông báo lỗi trong nhãn _lblMessage_. 

_Lưu ý_: Khi các file đang upload, hãy nhớ rằng ASP.NET giới hạn dung lượng file cho quá trình upload là 4MB (4096 KB). Nếu bạn cố upload file có dung lượng lớn hơn thì có thể gặp phải thông báo lỗi. Bạn có thể thay đổi thiết lập này bằng cách thiết lập lại _maxRequestLength_ trong phần tử _httpRuntime_ của file _Machine.config_.

* Hồng Ngân (Theo Developer)*

----------


## apk4fun

Dim c As WebClient = New WebClient
c.UploadFile("địa chỉ trang web", "đường dẫn file cần upload")

----------

